# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Cutting Edge and Future Hair Loss Treatments - Will Regenerative Medicine Change Ever

## tbtadmin

Most scientists agree that the future of healing is regenerative medicine. Regenerative medicine is based on a relatively simple concept: When we are injured or when or are stricken with disease, our bodies begin a natural defense or healing process. Scientists are working on methods to harness the body’s power to heal and then accelerate [...]

More...

----------

